# White Pine



## Jace (Feb 24, 2012)

I saw this on the white pines, in 2 different towns that are one hour apart. Could this be caused by the above normal warm weather taking place in Missouri, causing shoots to pop out on top of the tree, then getting "frost bit" at colder temps...? I dont think it is herbicide overspray.


----------



## Urban Forester (Feb 24, 2012)

That is injury caused by Imprelis herbicide. it is/was a growth regulator herbicide applied to lawns in late April/early May (first year on residential market, since pulled by EPA). it affected mostly White pines, Norway/Colorado Blue Spruce. the damage covers 8 states and thousands of trees. It is expected to cost Dupont millions to resolve,.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 26, 2012)

Galligan Reid Law Offices is handling it, Brian Galligan is the attorney, his email [email protected]. If your tree was damaged or killed from Imprelis, you have a claim. They are out of Des Moines, Iowa


----------



## Jace (Feb 27, 2012)

Urban Forester said:


> That is injury caused by Imprelis herbicide. it is/was a growth regulator herbicide applied to lawns in late April/early May (first year on residential market, since pulled by EPA). it affected mostly White pines, Norway/Colorado Blue Spruce. the damage covers 8 states and thousands of trees. It is expected to cost Dupont millions to resolve,.




Thank you, I didnt know. Per my pictures, do U(or sgreenbeans) think the trees will recover ok....or what will happen?


----------



## Urban Forester (Feb 27, 2012)

Jace said:


> ...do U(or sgreenbeans) think the trees will recover ok....or what will happen?



It depends on where the imprelis MAY still be "residing". By that I mean if it is in ONLY the affected terminals and has not causing establish growth to brown, then pruning off those terminals will/should remove the herbicide with it. Imprelis breaks the gibberillic chain, thats how it controls weeds, by inhibiting growth. However it did the same thing in shallow-rooted conifers. Since younger trees move most of their water to new growth, only new growth was affected, older trees tend to equally disperse their water as new growth is not the priority, hence many mature trees were killed as ALL growth was affected. It also depends on overall health PRIOR to the application, as well as soil conditions (i.e. the more compacted the soil the longer imprelis lasts). Also organic matter in the soil is imporant as the primary mode of degradation is microbial. Also let people know NOT to fertilize these trees, NPK (urea-based) fertilizer can lower soil PH, which keeps the imprelis "active" longer. This product was designed to be applied ONCE, for season-long control, therefore soil life can be between 90-120 days. Now that would mean its no longer EFFECTIVE after that time. It does NOT mean its GONE after that time. Herbicide degradation is measured like uranium in "half-life" and this stuff's is LONG...


----------



## Jace (Apr 11, 2012)

Urban Forester said:


> It depends on where the imprelis MAY still be "residing". By that I mean if it is in ONLY the affected terminals and has not causing establish growth to brown, then pruning off those terminals will/should remove the herbicide with it. Imprelis breaks the gibberillic chain, thats how it controls weeds, by inhibiting growth. However it did the same thing in shallow-rooted conifers. Since younger trees move most of their water to new growth, only new growth was affected, older trees tend to equally disperse their water as new growth is not the priority, hence many mature trees were killed as ALL growth was affected. It also depends on overall health PRIOR to the application, as well as soil conditions (i.e. the more compacted the soil the longer imprelis lasts). Also organic matter in the soil is imporant as the primary mode of degradation is microbial. Also let people know NOT to fertilize these trees, NPK (urea-based) fertilizer can lower soil PH, which keeps the imprelis "active" longer. This product was designed to be applied ONCE, for season-long control, therefore soil life can be between 90-120 days. Now that would mean its no longer EFFECTIVE after that time. It does NOT mean its GONE after that time. Herbicide degradation is measured like uranium in "half-life" and this stuff's is LONG...




I told the owner of Imprelis, and gave him a detailed printout of the damage caused to white pines. He checked with his lawn man to see if he had used it last year, and his lawn man told him he didnt use that in the past cause he knew of it's damage. I think he may very well be "tellin one", (unless he used another similiar herbicide w side effects to evergreens) becaused all the white pines around that hotel show obvious signs of herbicide damage. Oh well, nothing I can do I suppose....

I did wonder how much the Essential Plus would help....(The article also metioned "Sahara" damaged trees as well...?) Growth Products - Arbor Care Applications


----------



## Urban Forester (Apr 13, 2012)

That IS Imprelis injury. I don't understand why he would lie. Dupont has taken total responsibility. The hotel should call and put in a claim themselves. The fill for essentials is the corrective rate of 1 gal. per 100 water. The guy "Doug" they mention is a friend of mine. The "Sahara" damage was a one-time event on trees at an airport near us. Some untrained (and unliscensed) "applicators" (?) treated the trees mulch rings. Sahara is a non-selective herbicide that been around for quite awhile, that was mis-application. The damage to your pines IS Imprelis.


----------

